
Reading Redux - joshuakelly
https://engineering.universe.com/reading-redux-ca160163867e
======
acemarke
Good post. If anyone's interested, I have a collection of other "Redux
implementation walkthrough" and "Build a mini-Redux" articles [0] as part of
my React/Redux links list [1] . In particular, there was one just last week
that not only re-implements `createStore`, but `connect` and middleware as
well [2]. Dan Abramov also wrote a simplified version of `connect` that
illustrates what it's doing internally [3].

Also, I'm currently working on a blog post that addresses what actual
technical limitations Redux requires of you (and why), vs how you are
_intended_ to use Redux, vs how it's _possible_ to use Redux. I'm hoping to
publish that post within the next week - keep an eye on my blog at
[http://blog.isquaredsoftware.com](http://blog.isquaredsoftware.com) .

[0] [https://github.com/markerikson/react-redux-
links/blob/master...](https://github.com/markerikson/react-redux-
links/blob/master/redux-tutorials.md#redux-implementation-walkthroughs)

[1] [https://github.com/markerikson/react-redux-
links](https://github.com/markerikson/react-redux-links)

[2] [https://zapier.com/engineering/how-to-build-
redux/](https://zapier.com/engineering/how-to-build-redux/)

[3]
[https://gist.github.com/gaearon/1d19088790e70ac32ea636c025ba...](https://gist.github.com/gaearon/1d19088790e70ac32ea636c025ba424e)

